# Non-Hopper relationships



## hobopoe (Feb 7, 2014)

Is it me or for a hopper, having a relationship with a non-hopper is extremely suffocating? Just curious about other people's experiences.


----------



## Ristoncor (Feb 7, 2014)

I wouldn't personally know, but I think anywhere where one person does something that's a large part of their life, and another doesn't, there is a definite gap. If you're travelling with a non-hopper, you may get places slower, when you know you could get there by train. So that aspect may be suffocating. And you're not really going to be able to discuss hopping as much as 
you would with hopping friends. 

Just my opinion, not sure if that answers your question.


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 7, 2014)

Some hop
Some jump
Some dance 
Some prance
Others just wish they were

'Tis not our similarities which make us
But our differences


----------



## wizehop (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm in a relationship where my girl doesn't really hop anymore. She wasn't a rider before we met so I dont think she really ever had the real spirit. I think she liked the idea of it all because of where she came from, but in the end its not who she is.
I don't think the trains are so much of an issue as my overlying wanderlust. I'm a serious vagabond at heart and I doubt I will ever settle down. This goes far beyond the reaches of any train line. If I could go to space, I'd go. I have an addiction to being in new places and I always want to know what's beyond the next bend.
This has caused two main issues. One being I take off for long periods of time which drives her nuts as she's alone, and two my plans for the future do not include a nice house with a picket fence.
We have been together almost nine years now, however she is starting to settle down more and I am wanting to disappear more and more. Our love isnt the issue but our lifestyles are definitely headed in different directions. We shall see where it ends up.


----------



## crow jane (Feb 8, 2014)

"When a hot woman meets a hermit one of them is going to change."
-Charles Bukowski


----------



## rusty (May 10, 2014)

sometimes ya gotta choose between two lovely ladies, i always run off with freighty. shes a heart breaker


----------



## Art101 (Oct 10, 2014)

Lol Rusty aint that the truth. I am dating a non and she gets it in a weird way and totally supports the fact I want to get back out and ride. At the same time I could never actually take her riding. She has no interest as she has heard the stories and seen a certain persons winter ride in Canada on UTube and always asks why.


----------

